# PS3 and Dolby Digital HD and DTS HD-MA how to?



## Dan Schneider (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a PS3 with firmware version 2.6. I have the unit connected through an HDMI cable only directly to an Onkyo tx-sr805 in a 7.1 configured system. The receiver is indicating a 7.1 signal but does not indicate DTS or DTS-HD decoding. Under the BD audio menu I have selected LPCM and my question is this:

When I go to the sound menu the output format options are Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 then a bunch of LPCM options including LPCM 7.1 in several frequencies. Is there not supposed to be a DTS HD-MA 7.1 output format with the new software upgrades? I want to hear this thing blast out some DTS-HD and this is killing me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Dan Schneider said:


> I have a PS3 with firmware version 2.6. I have the unit connected through an HDMI cable only directly to an Onkyo tx-sr805 in a 7.1 configured system. The receiver is indicating a 7.1 signal but does not indicate DTS or DTS-HD decoding. Under the BD audio menu I have selected LPCM and my question is this:
> 
> When I go to the sound menu the output format options are Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 then a bunch of LPCM options including LPCM 7.1 in several frequencies. Is there not supposed to be a DTS HD-MA 7.1 output format with the new software upgrades? I want to hear this thing blast out some DTS-HD and this is killing me. Any help would be appreciated.


When the PS3 plays the HD formats, it decodes them to LPCM for transmission to the Onkyo. The Onkyo cannot know what the source of the LPCM is, so it indicates LPCM properly. Because the PS3 cannot 'bitstream' the HD codecs (cannot send them in native form), this is the only but correct arrangement as long as you select the proper HD track on the disc.

Kal


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm... interesting.

First - your receiver won't identify the codec because it's coming LPCM from PS3 which has already decoded it.

Yes, PS3 is fully compatible with DTS-HD-MA and will decode it and send it multi-channel LPCM to the receiver. 

I can't say if it's 7.1 - I know it's at least 5.1. I've got a 5.1 system don't dabble in the extra rear channels.

Using the extra Sony PS3 remote control - hit the "Display" button and it will show you some interesting read-outs. It shows the codec Mr. PS3 is presently decoding for you and at what 'real-time' bit-rate. It's actually pretty cool. 

I am not sure if the standard controller can do this for you - the remote was pretty cheap and since it's bluetooth I pause, play, skip, rewind etc while sitting on the toilet in the next room. I don't have to point it at the PS3. I love that feature!


----------

